# Reasons that Cruse Control wouldnt be working.



## -panoptic- (Sep 17, 2003)

Well a few nights ago i got on the highway and went to flip on my cruse control and nothing happened. I tried again. nothing. So now I need to find out what is going on with it. So before I got under the hood and tried to figure out where the cruse control is and what could be wrong with it, i thought i would get on here and ask. 

so where is the cruse control located under the hood? what all possible reasons can you think of that it might not be working. i haven't checked fuses yet, but when i press the button to turn on the cruse control the light on the button comes on. its just when i go hit the buttons its unresponsive, so i wasnt sure if it was the fuses or not. I also wasnt sure if it was the break lamp switch for the cruse control. since stanza's have two break switches, one for non cruse and one for cruse I thought maybe the cruse wone could have messed up. when my non cruse one went out my cruse didnt work in the same manor, the light on the button would come on, but no responce from the buttons on the steering colum. 

any way, any place to start looking, wires coming undone, fuses it could be, little things hidden some where would be a help. I have 3 600 mile trips coming up in the next two months and really need that c.c. to be working. 

thanks


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Usually cruise controll only fails when the vaccume line gets stopped up or falls off. As for where your cruise is located sorry I can't help.


----------



## -panoptic- (Sep 17, 2003)

SKD_Tech said:


> Usually cruise controll only fails when the vaccume line gets stopped up or falls off. As for where your cruise is located sorry I can't help.


where is the vaccume line located? I can check to make sure its there I guess...


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Like I said before I don't know where it is on your car but that is the likely case. Usually they don't just fail.


----------



## -panoptic- (Sep 17, 2003)

well, turned out to be that little rubber stopper that holds in the break switch (the cruse controll one im guessing, becuase my break lights are not on all the time). 

now on to my second question. i know when we replaced the one for the break lights them self, it was a real pain in the butt. we had to take the dash out, it took three of us to finally get it in, ect. so what is a easy way to get the dash out that surrounds that area (by the break foot). and is there a easy way to get that little rubber stopper in?


----------

